# [Optimisation] Mon PC est lent

## _kal_

Bonjour les gens  :Wink: 

Voilà, hier je discuté avec pijalu sur jabber, et je lui ai fait par de la lenteur de mon système. En effet, au premier boot, gnome met deux heures a se lancer : fond d'ecran vert, chargement de la taskbar, chargement du walllpaper, nautilus ... (tout ca apres le splashscreen).  :Surprised: 

Ensuite lorsque j'essaie de lancer firefox et/ou thunderbird, cela met 10 secondes temps réél ! Bon ensuite, cela va un peu plus vite...

J'me suis donc dit, puisque mon système plante pas mal on dirait, un petit formattage ne peux pas faire de mal. J'ai donc l'intention de quitter ext3 pour reiserfs (3) et j'aimerai savoir aussi si les cflags optimisent juste le temps de compilation ou aussi le temps d'execution des programmes ?

Pour ma part, j'ai ceci :

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

D'autre part, j'utilise aussi "ccache", juste au cas ou...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Voilà, si vous pouvez me faire part de vos opinions ce serait gentil  :Razz: 

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as la DMA d'activée ?

hdparm -i /dev/<ton_hd>

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui les CFLAGS influent sur pas mal de choses : 

- sur la rapidité aux chargement (quoique certains CFLAGS ont tendances à grossir les bianires...d'où une lenteur accrue au chargement)

- sur la rapidité à l'exection.

Je crois savoir que Trevoke a des CFLAGS sympas pour amd 64 demandes les lui

parce que là tu es vraiment au minimum (ou presque) de ce qu'on peut faire.

après il y a le disque dur, le dma à activé (voir à optimisé avec hdparm) etc...

beaucoup de choses entrent en jeux dans l'optimisation, mais si tu es surtout ralenti au chargement alors privilégies l'optimisation du dd etc...

----------

## _kal_

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> t'as la DMA d'activée ?
> 
> hdparm -i /dev/<ton_hd>

 

Hdparm a du mal avec les disques SATA :

```
nice ~ # hdparm -i /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

De plus, c'est un raptor 10 000 Tour/minute. Le tout derriere un Athlon 64 3000+ et 512 Mo de RAM, il n'y a aucune raison pour que ca ram autant  :Sad: 

----------

## _kal_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ah oui les CFLAGS influent sur pas mal de choses : 
> 
> - sur la rapidité aux chargement (quoique certains CFLAGS ont tendances à grossir les bianires...d'où une lenteur accrue au chargement)
> 
> - sur la rapidité à l'exection.
> ...

 

En effet, je crois que "-O3" grossis les binaires donc c'est pour ca que j'ai mis "-O2". Je vais contacter Trevoke sur Jabber, esperons qu'ils répondent  :Wink: 

Merci pour les infos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _kal_

Juste pour info :

 *Quote:*   

> nice ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda3
> 
> /dev/sda3:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   2412 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1203.78 MB/sec
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Quel config matos, en particuliers la quantité de RAM?

----------

## _kal_

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Quel config matos, en particuliers la quantité de RAM?

 

 *Quote:*   

> De plus, c'est un raptor 10 000 Tour/minute. Le tout derriere un Athlon 64 3000+ et 512 Mo de RAM, il n'y a aucune raison pour que ca ram autant 

 

----------

## TTK

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> au premier boot, gnome met deux heures a se lancer : fond d'ecran vert, chargement de la taskbar, chargement du walllpaper, nautilus ... (tout ca apres le splashscreen). 
> 
> 

 

Une porsche qui tracte une caravane se trainera autant qu'une deux pattes.

Si tu veux que ta machine booste, commence par ne lui demander que ce dont tu as besoin. En clair, se passer de X autant que possible, et sinon eviter gnome/kde ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite lorsque j'essaie de lancer firefox et/ou thunderbird, cela met 10 secondes temps réél !
> 
> 

 

Si tu es pressé de lire tes mails, utilise mutt. Pour le web pas mieux hélas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'me suis donc dit, puisque mon système plante pas mal on dirait, un petit formattage ne peux pas faire de mal. J'ai donc l'intention de quitter ext3 pour reiserfs (3)
> 
> 

 

Ton systeme plante ? Ce n'est pas normal, et le formattage n'a probablement rien à voir. Le débat reiserfs/ext3/xfs me fait bien rigoler sous gnome  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D'autre part, j'utilise aussi "ccache", juste au cas ou... 
> 
> 

 

C'est du second degré ? Je suppose ...

Essaie de copier un gros fichier (.VOB par ex) sur ton disque. Regarde si ca te génère pas des erreurs dans /var/log/messages

----------

## _kal_

 *TTK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une porsche qui tracte une caravane se trainera autant qu'une deux pattes.
> 
> Si tu veux que ta machine booste, commence par ne lui demander que ce dont tu as besoin. En clair, se passer de X autant que possible, et sinon eviter gnome/kde ...
> ...

 

Quel wm penses tu qu'il faut utiliser dans ce cas ? XFCE ? J'ai pas envi de passer des heures a configurer fvwm, ca me décourage  :Sad: 

D'autre part, bah vi j'ai mon pc qui me fait des trucs bizarre, ou plutot devrai je dire gnome ?  :Very Happy: 

Au lancement de gnome ca arrive sauvent que nautilus plante et que je n'ai ni wallpaper/bureau. Suis abliger de kill tout les "nautilus" en console et relancer gnome.

Sinon j'ai bien envi de passer a reiserfs, ce qui explique mon envi de formatter  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

passer à reiserfs n'améliorera pas non plus la vitesse tant que ça.

Bon après c'est sûr, comme dis TTK on peut rester en console si vraiment on veut de la rapidité extrême (y avait pas un peu d'ironie dans ton post TTK?   :Wink: )

Bon en tout cas vus ton système il est clair que c'est ton disque en SATA qui fait ralentir tout ça.

Essais une nouvelle version de noyau, ou bien revois ta conf noyau. (c'est quoi ton chip sata sur ta cm?)

car c'est de là que vient une bonne partie de la lenteur de ta machine

----------

## _kal_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> passer à reiserfs n'améliorera pas non plus la vitesse tant que ça.
> 
> Bon après c'est sûr, comme dis TTK on peut rester en console si vraiment on veut de la rapidité extrême (y avait pas un peu d'ironie dans ton post TTK?  )
> 
> Bon en tout cas vus ton système il est clair que c'est ton disque en SATA qui fait ralentir tout ça.
> ...

 

Le noyau que j'utilise est :

```
kal@nice ~ $ uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r10

```

D'autre part, ma carte mère est une ASUS K8N dont lé spé sont dispo ici :

http://france.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=K8N&langs=06#

Le chip sata faut que je démonde mon PC pour regarder sur la CM, et là j'ai un peu la flemme avec cette chaleur  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

lspci est ton ami ^^

----------

## _kal_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> lspci est ton ami ^^

 

Vi j'ai testé mais bon il en disait pas plus :

```

nice ~ # lspci | grep -i ata

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK8S Parallel ATA Controller (v2.5) (rev a2)

0000:00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK8S Serial ATA Controller (v2.5) (rev a2)
```

----------

## TTK

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quel wm penses tu qu'il faut utiliser dans ce cas ? XFCE ? J'ai pas envi de passer des heures a configurer fvwm, ca me décourage 
> 
> 

 

fluxbox est pas mal, et il y a des themes jolis dans portage. Sinon en fvwm tu as le super theme milk de notre co-forum-iste bosozoku. http://www.stationlinux.org/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=BosoZoku

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D'autre part, bah vi j'ai mon pc qui me fait des trucs bizarre, ou plutot devrai je dire gnome ? 
> 
> Au lancement de gnome ca arrive sauvent que nautilus plante et que je n'ai ni wallpaper/bureau. Suis abliger de kill tout les "nautilus" en console et relancer gnome.
> ...

 

Si tu as des sessions fantôme de nautilus qui trainent ça peut expliquer la lenteur que tu ressens. Là encore si tu veux gagner du temps, choisis la console plutot que le clickodrome, ou un clickodrome plus rapide (il parait que rox est pas mal). Pour le fond d'écran, xsetroot -solid black, ou xv, ou fbsetbg ou ...

kwenspc: non non, pas d'ironie dans mon message. Quand je veux juste lire mes mails, ou les news, ou faire un emerge, compiler le noyau, mirrorer mon site ouaibe, causer sur les irc, vider mon APN, écouter de la zique, regarder un film, copier un DVD ou un CD (libres de droits  :Wink: ), tritouiller ma config etc etc ... je me passe très bien de X.

----------

## _kal_

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Quel wm penses tu qu'il faut utiliser dans ce cas ? XFCE ? J'ai pas envi de passer des heures a configurer fvwm, ca me décourage 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bon oki c'est parti :

```
kal@nice ~ $ ps aux | grep -i gnome

kal      12909  0.0  2.2  86300 11412 tty1     S    14:14   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-session

kal      12972  0.0  0.2  11492  1180 ?        Ss   14:14   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/bin/gnome-session

kal      12977  0.0  0.1   8496  1020 tty1     S    14:14   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

kal      12981  0.0  1.6  88048  8576 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Sett ingsDaemon --oaf-ior-fd=25

kal      13014  0.0  0.6  46612  3496 ?        Ss   14:14   0:00 gnome-smproxy --sm-config-prefix /.gnome-smproxy-TOjgu8/ --sm-client-id  117f000001000111818103200000084190000

kal      13026  0.0  3.0 100332 15476 ?        Ss   14:14   0:01 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-8raha8/ --sm-client-id 117f 000001000111818103200000084190002 --screen 0

kal      13036  0.0  1.5  81068  7744 ?        Ss   14:14   0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-config-prefix /gnome-volume-manager-boV6X1/ - -sm-client-id 117f000001000111861193200000121770073 --screen 0

kal      13042  0.0  2.5  94708 13256 ?        S    14:14   0:02 /usr/libexec/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Wncklet_Factor y --oaf-ior-fd=29

kal      13066  0.0  0.7  41792  3956 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemo n_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=33

kal      13071  0.0  0.7  41792  3956 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemo n_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=33

kal      13072  0.0  0.7  41792  3956 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemo n_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=33

kal      13074  0.0  2.1  85556 10908 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/clock-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet_F actory --oaf-ior-fd=35

kal      13076  0.0  2.2  92896 11540 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_ Factory --oaf-ior-fd=36

kal      13078  0.0  2.4  89024 12660 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/gweather-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_GWeather Applet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=37

kal      13080  0.0  1.7  86252  9028 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/notification-area-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_N otificationAreaApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=38

kal      13086  0.0  2.4  89024 12660 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/gweather-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_GWeather Applet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=37

kal      13087  0.0  2.4  89024 12660 ?        S    14:14   0:00 /usr/libexec/gweather-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_GWeather Applet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=37

kal      13137  0.0  3.7 114264 19120 ?        S    14:17   0:02 gnome-terminal

kal      13138  0.0  0.1   9444   728 ?        S    14:17   0:00 gnome-pty-helper

kal      13140  0.0  3.7 114264 19120 ?        S    14:17   0:00 gnome-terminal

kal      13141  0.0  3.7 114264 19120 ?        S    14:17   0:00 gnome-terminal

kal      13188  0.0  3.0 100332 15476 ?        S    14:18   0:00 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-8raha8/ --sm-client-id 117f 000001000111818103200000084190002 --screen 0

kal      13189  0.0  3.0 100332 15476 ?        S    14:18   0:00 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-8raha8/ --sm-client-id 117f 000001000111818103200000084190002 --screen 0

kal      16312  0.0  0.1   4856   740 pts/0    R+   15:01   0:00 grep -i gnome

```

```
kal@nice ~ $ ps aux | grep -i nautilus

kal      13032  0.0  4.7 132392 24136 ?        Ss   14:14   0:01 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-fudoIZ/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000111867768100000188920002 --screen 0 --no-default-window

kal      13063  0.0  4.7 132392 24136 ?        S    14:14   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-fudoIZ/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000111867768100000188920002 --screen 0 --no-default-window

kal      13064  0.0  4.7 132392 24136 ?        S    14:14   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-fudoIZ/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000111867768100000188920002 --screen 0 --no-default-window

kal      13081  0.0  4.7 132392 24136 ?        S    14:14   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-fudoIZ/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000111867768100000188920002 --screen 0 --no-default-window

kal      13082  0.0  4.7 132392 24136 ?        S    14:14   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-fudoIZ/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000111867768100000188920002 --screen 0 --no-default-window

kal      13083  0.0  4.7 132392 24136 ?        S    14:14   0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-fudoIZ/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000111867768100000188920002 --screen 0 --no-default-window

kal      16319  0.0  0.1   4856   740 pts/0    R+   15:02   0:00 grep -i nautilus

```

C'est joli non ?  :Laughing: 

J'vais essayer fluxbox, mais j'ai bien envi de rester en XFCE4. Si vraiment je m'en sen le courage, je test FVWM, mais il est vraiement long a apprendre  :Sad: 

EDIT: Comment tu regarde en film en console ? tu utilises direct-fb ?

----------

## Trevoke

CFLAGS pour amd64? La signature!

----------

## _kal_

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> CFLAGS pour amd64? La signature!

 

Ouais merci mister  :Wink: 

Cependant, j'était déjà tombé sur ce topic lorsque j'ai cherché tout a l'heure, et ca m'as plutot chamboulé les idées qu'autre chose. Le topic vire au débat et moi j'ne veux pas quelque chose d'hyper tuné qui fassent planter mes compil'. Juste quelque chose de stable et rapide  :Wink: 

Par exemple, ton cflags ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

Mon CFLAGS c'est ce qu'il y a dans la signature  :Smile: 

Pour mon AMD64 en tout cas... 

Ca marche plutot bien, j'ai vraiment tres peu de problemes de compilation (openoffice, GCC 4.1, enfin, juste les trucs dont on sait qu'ils ne compilent pas parce que Dieu ne m'aime pas, tout ca)

----------

## _kal_

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Mon CFLAGS c'est ce qu'il y a dans la signature 
> 
> Pour mon AMD64 en tout cas... 
> 
> Ca marche plutot bien, j'ai vraiment tres peu de problemes de compilation (openoffice, GCC 4.1, enfin, juste les trucs dont on sait qu'ils ne compilent pas parce que Dieu ne m'aime pas, tout ca)

 

Tu utilises donc :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> 

 

Cependant -O3 ne créé t il pas des binaires trop gros ? Impliquant un temps de lancement plus long

----------

## Trevoke

cat /etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -msse -msse2 -m3dnow -mmmx"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -msse -msse2 -m3dnow -mmmx"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE=" 16bit 4kstacks a52 aac aim apache apache2 -arts audiofile avi \

     bidi -bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo ccache cdparanoia cjk \

     cle266 cluster css dba dga dio dlloader dmx dnd dpms dv \

     dvd dvdr dvdread edl emacs encode erandom escreen exif fame \

     fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg flash fpx freewnn ftp gimp gimpprint \

     gkrellm glitz gnomedb gtk2 icecast icq id3 ieee1394 imlib2 \

     ipv6arpa jabber java jikes kdepim lame leim libcaca \

     libclamav live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lua mccp migemo ming \

     mjpeg mng moznoirc moznomail mozplaintext mozsha1 \

     mozsvg mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mpm-leader msn mule \

     multi-tty net network nosendmail nptl nptlonly ntlm objc \

     offensive openal opie parse-clocks pda php portaudio posix \

     private profile quicktime rdesktop real reiserfs rplay rtc \

     screen sftplogging sndfile speedo spell spl sql stroke \

     subtitles svg sysfs szip tga theora threads toolbar \

     transcode type1 unicode uptimed urandom utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd \

     vidix vim vim-with-x wifi wma123 wxwindows X x11vnc xanim \

     xinetd xscreensaver xvid xvmc yahoo yv12"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

LINGUAS="zh_CN, zh_TW ja ko"

CCACHE_DIR=/var/ccache

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"
```

Ecoute, je suis sur un AMD64 3000, deux-virgule-quelquechose GHz avec 1 giga de RAM et deux disques dur SATA en RAID-1 (mirror), le ralentissement je le remarque pas...  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

Et bien didonc, ca c'est de la jolie config ! Grand merci  :Wink: 

EDIT: Aucune problème en ~amd64 ? Est ce utile de passer en ~amd64 ou prudent de rester en stable ?

----------

## Trevoke

Heu non, pas trop de problemes. D'ailleurs je vais te montrer autre chose, tiens. Attends une seconde....

Vouala.

```

Mon Jun 27 09:22:52 EDT 2005

/home/alg

root@Gen2amd: pts/2: 63 files 239Mb -> emerge --newuse --update --deep --pretend world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0_beta20050625  

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre8 [27] 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r4  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r2  

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/pdflib-6.0.1 [5.0.4_p1-r1]

```

mjpegtools et transcode en ce moment ne recompilent pas, un probleme de USE flags mais j'ai la flemme de tripatouiller  :Smile: 

# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

app-misc/examine -*

x11-misc/engage -*

media-libs/imlib2 -*

dev-db/edb -*

dev-libs/eet -*

x11-libs/evas -*

x11-libs/ecore -*

media-libs/epeg -*

media-libs/epsilon -*

dev-libs/embryo -*

media-libs/edje -*

x11-libs/esmart -*

media-libs/emotion -*

media-libs/etox -*

x11-libs/ewl -*

x11-wm/e -*

media-gfx/entice -*

dev-libs/engrave -*

dev-util/e_utils -*

x11-misc/iconbar -*

x11-base/evoak -*

x11-themes/fvwm-crystal x86

x11-misc/entrance -*

media-gfx/elicit -*

app-admin/hot-babe x86

games-arcade/stepmania x86

net-www/mplayerplug-in32 ~x86

net-libs/gecko-sdk x86

media-video/ati-drivers-extra x86

net-wireless/prism54 ~x86

net-wireless/prism54-firmware x86

games-emulation/pcsx2 x86

games-emulation/ps2emu-cddvdlinuz x86

games-emulation/ps2emu-gssoft x86

games-emulation/ps2emu-padxwin x86

games-emulation/ps2emu-spu2null x86

games-emulation/ps2emu-dev9null x86

games-emulation/pcsx x86

games-emulation/psemu-cdr x86

games-emulation/psemu-peopsspu x86

games-emulation/psemu-cdriso x86

games-emulation/psemu-padxwin x86

games-emulation/psemu-padjoy x86

net-wireless/at76c503a ~x86

net-wireless/atmel-firmware ~x86

app-i18n/prime x86

dev-ruby/sary-ruby x86

app-text/sary x86

app-dicts/prime-dict x86

dev-libs/suikyo x86

app-emacs/prime-el x86

app-emacs/mell x86

app-i18n/atokx2 ~x86

media-video/elation -*

mail-client/embrace -*

 media-video/envision -*

app-office/openoffice x86

app-misc/ccal x86

www-servers/thttpd x86

 x11-terms/kterm x86

media-fonts/ja-ipafonts x86

media-fonts/fs-fonts ~x86

games-arcade/xjump x86

x11-misc/trayer x86

app-emacs/chess x86

x11-misc/fvwm-crystal-apps x86

net-news/erss -*

 media-libs/imlib2_loaders -*

games-board/gnuchess-book x86

app-office/openoffice-ximian x86

sys-devel/gcc -*

net-analyzer/traceroute-nanog x86

app-cdr/simplecdrx x86

net-misc/drivel x86

games-mud/mmucl ~x86

dev-tcltk/tcl-gtk ~x86

games-server/pvpgn ~x86

```

----------

## _kal_

Wouah le ouffff !  :Wink: 

Pour ma part, afin d'eviter les probleme et simplement optimiser la vitesse, j'vais commencer en amd64 stable  :Smile: 

Mais merci d'avoir poster ton make.conf et d'avoir pris le temps de répondre à mes questions  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai pas fini!  :Smile: 

Non, serieusement, tu vois le GCC 4.1? C'est parce que je l'ai mis dans package.unmask .. Ca compile pas, ceci dit, donc c'etait plutot un gachis de temps lol  :Smile: 

Bonne chance et n'oublie pas qu'il y a tout un forum pour amd64.. Enfin, je repondrai a tes questions aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'ai pas fini! 
> 
> Non, serieusement, tu vois le GCC 4.1? C'est parce que je l'ai mis dans package.unmask .. Ca compile pas, ceci dit, donc c'etait plutot un gachis de temps lol 
> 
> Bonne chance et n'oublie pas qu'il y a tout un forum pour amd64.. Enfin, je repondrai a tes questions aussi 

 

Héhé pour le gcc4.x mieux vau attendre qu'il soit en stable  :Smile: 

Pour le forum en amd64, j'ai vraimenet du mal avec l'anglais lorsque ca parle technique, ce qui est le cas pour les cflags  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trevoke

Tu peux me poser des questions alors, j'ai pas trop de problemes en anglais (c'est peut-etre connecte au fait que j'habite dans un pays anglophone mais j'suis pas sur).

----------

## _kal_

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tu peux me poser des questions alors, j'ai pas trop de problemes en anglais (c'est peut-etre connecte au fait que j'habite dans un pays anglophone mais j'suis pas sur).

 

 :Laughing: 

Oki ca rulez. Merci.  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, afin d'eviter les probleme et simplement optimiser la vitesse, j'vais commencer en amd64 stable 
> 
> 

 Juste une précision: en amd64, j'ai comme l'impression que le passge amd64 -> ~amd64 des ebuilds est plus lent qu'en x86 (parce qu'il y a moins de gens pour tester, toussa). Et il me semble que ca avait été discuté dans la section amd64. Bref, tout ca pour dire que ~amd64 ca pose très peu de problème (ici).

Sinon j'ai pas des CFLAGS de fou (même plutot conservateur) en ~amd64, mais le truc qu'est vraiment bien, c'est de se mettre 2 disques durs en parrallèle pour faire du RAID0 (stripping). Et puis après c'est le choix des programmes: fvwm, e17, fluxbox à la place de gnome ou kde, c'est sur ca met moins de temps à charger.

0.02 cents

Ah oui, tu dis que ton système plante: t'as pas de problèmes de température, ou de problème avec la RAM ?

----------

## kopp

faut pas pousser non plus sur gnome et kde, il a quand meme une bien grosse config, meme sur mon p3 600 ça allait mieux : c'est clair que c'est autre chose

et c'est pas bien beau d'aider en essayant de faire changer les habitudes ....

----------

## _kal_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Pour ma part, afin d'eviter les probleme et simplement optimiser la vitesse, j'vais commencer en amd64 stable 
> 
>  Juste une précision: en amd64, j'ai comme l'impression que le passge amd64 -> ~amd64 des ebuilds est plus lent qu'en x86 (parce qu'il y a moins de gens pour tester, toussa). Et il me semble que ca avait été discuté dans la section amd64. Bref, tout ca pour dire que ~amd64 ca pose très peu de problème (ici).
> 
> Sinon j'ai pas des CFLAGS de fou (même plutot conservateur) en ~amd64, mais le truc qu'est vraiment bien, c'est de se mettre 2 disques durs en parrallèle pour faire du RAID0 (stripping). Et puis après c'est le choix des programmes: fvwm, e17, fluxbox à la place de gnome ou kde, c'est sur ca met moins de temps à charger.
> ...

 

Oki j'vais tester le ~amd64 alors  :Wink: 

Peux tu nous coller ton cflags s'il te plait ?D'autre part, si je migre vers xfce/fluxbox, je supprime donc les useflag gnome/gtk ou juste gnome ? J'ai peur de laisser le useflag GTK et qu'il emerge gnome  :Embarassed: 

Enfin, quand je dit que mon système est instable, j'entendais par la que gnome plantai souvent  :Wink:  Peut etre était ce du simplement a gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS}

MAKEOPTS=-j2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64

USE="-qt fam apache2 dba divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread gd gtk2 hal \

     imagemagick jabber matroska mpeg msn nowin nptl nptlonly nvidia php \

     unicode spell xine xvid -gpm avi svg wmf chroot mp3 \

     kdeenablefinal lm_sensors ieee1394 -kde multilib bash-completion -arts \

     real a52 aac encode subtitles mplayer audiofile mozsvg"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

FEATURES="candy buildsyspkg ccache"

#SYNC=rsync://keter/portage

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/bmg-main"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=15

LINGUAS="fr en_GB"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR=/root/.ccache
```

ca reste tres conservateur, dans la droite ligne du handbook  :Wink: 

Tu peux garder le flag gtk, c'est pas ca qui va t'emerger gnome. Ca va juste t'autoriser le support gtk pour les applis qui l'ont. Cf la doc  :Wink:  L'option -p de emrge est ton amie.

Pour le plantage de gnome, no comment. Je l'utilise pas.

----------

## _kal_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> ca reste tres conservateur, dans la droite ligne du handbook 
> 
> Tu peux garder le flag gtk, c'est pas ca qui va t'emerger gnome. Ca va juste t'autoriser le support gtk pour les applis qui l'ont. Cf la doc  L'option -p de emrge est ton amie.
> 
> Pour le plantage de gnome, no comment. Je l'utilise pas.

 

Oki, et tu utilises quoi ?  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

E17 POWAAAAA !

cf signature  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> E17 POWAAAAA !
> 
> cf signature 

 

Heu ca plante pas trop ? A part bouger les fenetres on peut faire d'autre chose encore ?  :Laughing: 

 :Arrow:  []

----------

## marvin rouge

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Heu ca plante pas trop ? 

 bah moins que ton gnome, apparement  :Mr. Green: 

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> A part bouger les fenetres on peut faire d'autre chose encore ?  []

  tout ! (sauf le fullscreen pour les films, parfois ca plante)

----------

## TTK

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est joli non ? 
> 
> 

 

Ben ça en fait des process pour faire pas grand chose au fond ...

Mais c'est pas moi qui vais te dire si c'est normal ou pas, j'y connais gnedal en gnome  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Comment tu regarde en film en console ? tu utilises direct-fb ?

 

Avec mplayer  :Wink:  Y'a plusieurs solutions: -vo aa (!), -vo fbdev .. je sais même plus ce que j'utilise vu que j'ai un alias.

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai pas fini!
> 
> 

 

(c) Le sens de la vie.

----------

## El_Goretto

[/mode mauvaise foi on]

je voulais parler de ta quantité de RAM libre, bien sûr...

[/mode mauvaise foi off]

Bon, pas loin, mais j'ai l'impression que ca correspond qd même à un symptôme de RAM qui suffoque. Et faut pas délirer , j'ai un portable PII 900 avec 384 Meg et gnome qui tourne à merveille et boote dans un temps tout à fait correct (genre 15 secondes max depuis gdm).

Pourrais tu refaire un ps faux | grep gnome avec le f, parce que j'ai l'impression que tu as beaucoup de gnome-panel, mais je voudrais pas que ce soit des threads du même processus.

Chez moi:

```
$ ps faux | grep gnome

Bouhahahah  9882  0.0  1.7  20932  6664 ?        Ss   13:10   0:02      \_ gnome-session

Bouhahahah  9907  0.0  0.2   2968   872 ?        Ss   13:10   0:00          \_ /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

Bouhahahah  9913  0.0  0.2   2248   792 ?        S    13:10   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

Bouhahahah  9922  0.0  1.6  21636  6024 ?        S    13:10   0:02 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon --oaf-ior-fd=22

Bouhahahah 10008  0.0  0.6   9388  2440 ?        Ss   13:10   0:02 gnome-smproxy --sm-config-prefix /.gnome-smproxy-M7LsKf/ --sm-client-id 11c0a90002000110647439000000093400000

Bouhahahah 10026  0.0  2.6  24068 10000 ?        Ss   13:10   0:08 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-QpelD5/ --sm-client-id 11c0a90002000110647439100000093400002 --screen 0 --profile default

Bouhahahah 10052  0.2  3.2  31220 12064 ?        Ss   13:10   0:28 gnome-terminal --sm-config-prefix /gnome-terminal-iWF2US/ --sm-client-id 11c0a90002000111087921400000078760003 --screen 0 --window-with-profile-internal-id=Default --show-menubar --role=gnome-terminal-8994-1476458120-1118752059 --active --geometry 123x36 --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:/home/Bouhahahah/tmp --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah/tmp --zoom 1 --tab-with-profile-internal-id=Default --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:~ --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah --zoom 1 --tab-with-profile-internal-id=Default --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:~ --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah --zoom 1 --tab-with-profile-internal-id=Default --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:~ --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah --zoom 1

Bouhahahah 10124  0.0  0.1   2172   536 ?        S    13:11   0:00  \_ gnome-pty-helper

Bouhahahah 10126  0.0  3.2  31220 12064 ?        S    13:11   0:00  \_ gnome-terminal --sm-config-prefix /gnome-terminal-iWF2US/ --sm-client-id 11c0a90002000111087921400000078760003 --screen 0 --window-with-profile-internal-id=Default --show-menubar --role=gnome-terminal-8994-1476458120-1118752059 --active --geometry 123x36 --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:/home/Bouhahahah/tmp --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah/tmp --zoom 1 --tab-with-profile-internal-id=Default --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:~ --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah --zoom 1 --tab-with-profile-internal-id=Default --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:~ --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah --zoom 1 --tab-with-profile-internal-id=Default --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:~ --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah --zoom 1

Bouhahahah 10128  0.0  3.2  31220 12064 ?        S    13:11   0:00  |   \_ gnome-terminal --sm-config-prefix /gnome-terminal-iWF2US/ --sm-client-id 11c0a90002000111087921400000078760003 --screen 0 --window-with-profile-internal-id=Default --show-menubar --role=gnome-terminal-8994-1476458120-1118752059 --active --geometry 123x36 --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:/home/Bouhahahah/tmp --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah/tmp --zoom 1 --tab-with-profile-internal-id=Default --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:~ --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah --zoom 1 --tab-with-profile-internal-id=Default --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:~ --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah --zoom 1 --tab-with-profile-internal-id=Default --title Bouhahahah@spellbook:~ --working-directory /home/Bouhahahah --zoom 1

Bouhahahah 11323  0.0  0.1   3868   660 pts/1    S+   16:23   0:00  |   \_ grep gnome

Bouhahahah 10064  0.0  0.7  12540  2912 ?        S    13:10   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemon_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=32

Bouhahahah 10065  0.0  0.7  12540  2912 ?        S    13:10   0:00  \_ /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemon_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=32

Bouhahahah 10066  0.0  0.7  12540  2912 ?        S    13:10   0:00      \_ /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemon_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=32

Bouhahahah 10433  0.0  0.9  11988  3512 ?        S    13:11   0:00      \_ /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/getstyle-gnome --vcl-system-settings-window 18874370

```

----------

## _kal_

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> [/mode mauvaise foi on]
> 
> je voulais parler de ta quantité de RAM libre, bien sûr...
> 
> [/mode mauvaise foi off]
> ...

 

Bah trop tard j'ai lancé le formattage!  :Wink: 

Je passe en reiserfs, avec comme cflags :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" 

 

De plus, je commence l'install à partir du stage1 afin d'optimiser les perfs aux max. Ensuite, je me tate toujours pour le choix du WM car comme tu dit, gnome devrai bien tourner  :Wink: 

J'hésite entre gnome et fluxbox, xfce4 serait il un jsute milieu ? :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

surtout pour ton noyau essais de le configurer au mieux pour le SATA (met tout en dur en ce qui concerne le sata bien sur)

chip nForce3/CK8s

----------

## _kal_

Bon, j'viens de finir de compiler mon bootstrap avec le make.conf suivant :

```
livecd portage # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-* 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa apm aqua avi bidi bitmap-fonts cdr

     directfb divx4linux dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss emul-linux

     emul-linux-x86 encode fb fbcon ffmpeg font-server freetype gif

     gtk gtk2 hal imagemagick imlib imlib2 irc jabber java

     javascript jpeg libwww lirc logitech-mouse mad matroska motif

     mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openssh

     openssl oss pam pdflib png quicktime real samba sdl sndfile softmmu

     spell stream stroke svga truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts

     unicode userlocales utf8 vorbis xine xmms xosd xscreensaver xv xvid"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

FEATURES="ccache"

```

Cependant, d'après le handbook, il y a quelque chose que je ne pige pas :

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous n'avez pas changé les variables CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS, la commande emerge --pretend --newuse system suffit, car seules les applications affectées par une modification des options de la variable USE par rapport à celles utilisées pour la création du stage2 doivent être recompilées. Si vous n'avez pas modifié la variable USE non plus, pourquoi passez-vous par le stage2 ?

 

Bah j'ai modifié mes cflags au stage 1 ainsi que mes useflag, donc je fait quoi la ?

```
emerge --pretend --emptytree system
```

 ou :

```
emerge --pretend --emptytree --newuse system
```

 ou encore :

```
emerge --pretend --newuse system
```

Merci de m'éclairer  :Wink: 

EDIT: Logiquement, je pense qu'il faut que je fasse ceci :

```
 emerge --pretend --emptytree --newuse system

```

Puisque j'ai modifié  mes cflags ET useflag. Cependant, je peux voir ce message :

```
livecd portage # emerge --pretend --emptytree --newuse system

....

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r1

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge -u portage' is sufficient.

....

```

J'update portage avant l'emerge system ou pas ?

----------

## _kal_

Bon, désepéré d'attendre une réponse, j'ai craqué  :Laughing: 

J'ai donc tenté un :

```
livecd root # emerge -u portage

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Mais j'ai toujours le message suivant :

```
livecd root # emerge --pretend --emptytree --newuse system

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

....

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r1

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge -u portage' is sufficient.

....
```

C'est po grave ?

----------

## xr31Daisy

Mais j'ai toujours le message suivant :

```
[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r1

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge -u portage' is sufficient.

....
```

Nan, c'est pas grave.

Il affiche ça à chaque fois qu'il détecte que tu n'as pas une version de portage à jour.

Et justement, le '--emptytree' lui fait croire que tu n'as rien sur ta machine ( donc pas de portage, entre autres )

----------

## _kal_

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Mais j'ai toujours le message suivant :
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r1
> 
> ...

 

Merci! je peux enfin lancer la compilatiopn que j'attend depuxi plus d'une heure  :Laughing: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## lemouf

 *Quote:*   

> nice ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda3
> 
> /dev/sda3:
> 
> Timing cached reads: 2412 MB in 2.00 seconds = 1203.78 MB/sec
> ...

 

Ton Raptor doit pouvoir tourner beaucoup plus vite, entre 60 et 70mo/s mes maxtor ata133 tournent à 58... 

Un petit coup de 

```
blockdev --setra 2048 /dev/sda
```

Bien sûr fait des essais avec 1024 512 4096 etc ... à la place du 2048 tu va voir les perfs de ton disque s'envoler !

Exemple mon Raid 0 sur ma 3ware ba ça dépote 55mo/s sans rien faire ... un ptit coup de blockdev et hop 90mo/s !

----------

## Enlight

1) Heu sur les CFLAGS, sans vouloir troller, j'en vois 2 ou 3 qui me font peur genre ffast-math et funroll-all-loops . Pour les loads, pensez qu'un binaire x86_64 et plus gros qu'un binaire x86, ben ouais. Pour les CFLAGS je te conseille la lecture de gentoo 170% ricing (qui décrit ce qu'il faut éviter tout en étant une véritable mine d'or) où tu trouveras entre autre un post de Ciaran indiquant quels CFLAGS peuvent être mùis dans un make.conf sans peur. après si tu veux faire le zazou, fais le plutôt sur un programme spécifique (et non élement de "system")

2) Il y'a également prelink (même si je me convainc pas moi même là) ou les LDFLAGS qui peuvent réduire les temps de chargement (note que si tu utilises emacs il faut ruser et en fait ne pas remplir LDFLAGS, mais les ajouter aux CFLAGS avec la même syntaxe.)

3) KDE 3.4 est très réactif sur un système athlon 2600+ avec disque dur qui crache dans les 40Mo et 256 de ram chez ma soeur avec un simple (march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer (mais bon ça c'est sous x86))

4) Firefox où du moins son lancement est une plaie, car firefox est obèse (aux dernières nouvelles plus que mozilla himself) il appele des tonnes de librairies et surtout se lance par un script qui en appele un secon qui en appele un 3è qui lui enfin daigne appeler firefox (alors que tu peux direct lancer ce dernier, je n'ai vu aucune différence)

5) Je suis en train d'essayer de concocter avec l'aide de chrissou un how-to plus accessible (a priori y'a de la demande) que celui de TheBigSlide, et plus adapté à une gentoo non anorexique sur le prémontage en ram de librairies/ binaires qui peut être t'intéressera.

----------

## _kal_

Bon voilà, mon formatage from stage 1 est fini. Je suis maintenant en reseirfs et sous fluxbox, et je suis vraiment surpris par la reactivité du système par rapport à avant! Cette fois firefox met 5 secondes réel pour se lancer, mais bon c'est le logiciel en lui même qui est ainsi!  :Wink: 

 *lemouf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ton Raptor doit pouvoir tourner beaucoup plus vite, entre 60 et 70mo/s mes maxtor ata133 tournent à 58... 
> 
> Un petit coup de 
> ...

 

Merci pour le tips, je test ca des que j'ai le temps  :Smile: 

@Enlight :

Je consulterai ce que tu m'as indiqué. Cependant, j'ai compilé systeme depuis le bootstrap et aucune erreur/plantage pour le moment  :Smile: 

Voilà, me reste un problème avec FluxBox et l'utf8, mais j'ouvrirai un nouveau topic prévu a cet effet.

----------

## Enlight

Quelle différence entre block --setra et hdparm -a???? Je comprends pas comment ça peut modifier un débit continu!

----------

## _kal_

Cela va faire environ 15 jours que j'ai formatté ma Gentoo pour la reinstaller depuis un stage 1 et avec le système de fichier ReiserFS.

Cependant, je rencontre à nouveau mes problèmes de lenteur au lancement de gnome, firefox, gnome-terminal etc...  :Embarassed: 

Mon HDD gratte a fond alors que c'est un Raptor 10 000 Tour/Minute. J'en suis arrivé à la conclusion suivante : portage créant une base remplie de petits fichiers, ceci fragmente mon disque dur et implique donc une reactivité faible.  :Shocked: 

Existe t il un programme empechant la fragmentation de mon dique dur ou un truc du genre ?

----------

## Enlight

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Cela va faire environ 15 jours que j'ai formatté ma Gentoo pour la reinstaller depuis un stage 1 et avec le système de fichier ReiserFS.
> 
> Cependant, je rencontre à nouveau mes problèmes de lenteur au lancement de gnome, firefox, gnome-terminal etc... 
> 
> Mon HDD gratte a fond alors que c'est un Raptor 10 000 Tour/Minute. J'en suis arrivé à la conclusion suivante : portage créant une base remplie de petits fichiers, ceci fragmente mon disque dur et implique donc une reactivité faible. 
> ...

 

Non ton disque dur ne devrait pas être fragmenté si tu n'utilise pas reiser4.

Pourle grattage, c'est reiser 3.6 le responsable.

Certaines grosses lenteurs peuvent provenir de fichiers de conf mal remplis genre le hostname etc...

----------

## _kal_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Cela va faire environ 15 jours que j'ai formatté ma Gentoo pour la reinstaller depuis un stage 1 et avec le système de fichier ReiserFS.
> 
> Cependant, je rencontre à nouveau mes problèmes de lenteur au lancement de gnome, firefox, gnome-terminal etc... 
> 
> Mon HDD gratte a fond alors que c'est un Raptor 10 000 Tour/Minute. J'en suis arrivé à la conclusion suivante : portage créant une base remplie de petits fichiers, ceci fragmente mon disque dur et implique donc une reactivité faible. 
> ...

 

Bah le grattage je l'avais aussi avec ext3...

Le hostname semble ok, la commande host me renvoi le bon hostname.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

AS tu pensé que ton disque dur pourrait être endommagé/defectueux ?

----------

## _kal_

 *kopp wrote:*   

> AS tu pensé que ton disque dur pourrait être endommagé/defectueux ?

 

Cela ne fait même pas un an que je l'ai. De plus, lorsque je formatte ma Gentoo, il devien tout de suite plus reactif  :Razz: 

----------

## navidson

je sais pas si ca peut t aider mais j ai deux disques ATA-133 fonctionnant en ATA-66 (chipset VIA 82CXX) en 7200 RPM 120Go un est un western-digital et l autre un seagate

le western digital me retourne :

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   70 MB in  3.02 seconds =  23.19 MB/sec
```

et le seagate :

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   76 MB in  2.15 seconds =  35.20 MB/sec
```

pourtant le fichier de conf de hdparm est commun pour tous les disques et le seagate est plus recent d un an

jai change de noyau pour passer au 2.6.12 branche -mm et ca a marche mais plus dans la branche 2.6.13-rc1-mm ; je sais d apres le changelog que y avait des patches pour certains chipsets ou les options DMA etaient pas bien detectees.

j ai eussi booter sur le western digital des fois que mais pas moyen...voir en inversant dans la tour les disques

a explorer

----------

## Enlight

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   AS tu pensé que ton disque dur pourrait être endommagé/defectueux ? 
> 
> Cela ne fait même pas un an que je l'ai. De plus, lorsque je formatte ma Gentoo, il devien tout de suite plus reactif 

 

qu'est ce que tu entends par formatter? réinstaller ou faire un backup dans un tar effacer tout et detarrer à nouveau?

Pour les grattages c'est vrai ext3 gratte pas mal aussi j'avais trouvé, xfs non ainsi que reiser4 (dixit yoyo) et jfs. Dans /sys il y'a un endroit où tu peux régler la fréquence à laquelle les disques dûrs sont syncé mais va falloire googler.

Est-tu également sûr de ne pas avoir un système qui swappe beaucoup?

----------

## _kal_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   AS tu pensé que ton disque dur pourrait être endommagé/defectueux ? 
> 
> Cela ne fait même pas un an que je l'ai. De plus, lorsque je formatte ma Gentoo, il devien tout de suite plus reactif  
> 
> qu'est ce que tu entends par formatter? réinstaller ou faire un backup dans un tar effacer tout et detarrer à nouveau?
> ...

 

Non mon système ne swap pas trop, ma ram est en général occupé a 80% 

De plus, le ReiserFS est parait il optimisé pour les petits fichiers, donc pour portage  :Razz: 

Lorsque je parle de formatter, bah c'est tout redemarrer depuis depuis le Live CD, j'fait juste une sauvegarde au cas ou, mais je ne la restitue pas.

Voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## obris

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu es pressé de lire tes mails, utilise mutt. Pour le web pas mieux hélas.
> 
> 

 

Pour le Web, utilise Galéon: http://galeon.sourceforge.net/

----------

